# Lost the Soflaquer recipe...how to get it?



## hdsmoke (May 27, 2011)

Well...im getting things ready to go for tomorrow and i cant find the recipe anywhere.  Digitally or on paper.  What do i do to get it back fairly quickly?  Ok, really quickly?


----------



## hdsmoke (May 27, 2011)

Ok, nevermind.  i was thinking of jeffs rub...forgot soflaquer is public.  Sorry for the scare!


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2011)

Try the search tool up top!!

Nevermind...here Ya go!!

Have fun!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Soflaquer+recipe


----------

